

Swearing, Euphemisms and Writing Something That Actually Sounds Like You - LanceJones
http://copyhackers.com/2013/12/swearing-euphemisms-writing/

======
angersock
Interesting that, despite flaunting her edginess, the author never once does
actually type out an unadulterated or censored "fuck".

The complaint I have with this sort of copy is not being offended, or of being
obscene, or what have you--it's that the sort of diction used tends to make me
think that whoever wrote it is simply not that bright.

If you'd like a good example of decently-written swearing, look at Zed Shaw (
[http://programming-motherfucker.com/](http://programming-motherfucker.com/)
), jwz, or Charles Bloom (
[http://cbloomrants.blogspot.com/](http://cbloomrants.blogspot.com/) ).

Those folks clearly rage early and rage often, but they have some skill and
class.

